# APH cage, wheel advice...



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am getting an APH in about a months time, and would like some advice. I won this cage, will it be ok? If not, I will use it for quails. 

Also, I was wondering which exercise wheel is better, silent spinner or flying saucer? Thanks for your time.









Please wait
Image not available













*Small Pet Cage R5A 120*


----------



## WildChildReptiles (Oct 26, 2009)

I think that cage looks fine, size wise, for one hedgie. I'd be mindful of the bars though as they have a tendency to try climbing, which they most certainly can't, and will inevitably fall and if they can reach the bars, but the plastic on that cage seems to go pretty high up really, so overall it looks okay. 

As to the wheels, I personally prefer the flying saucers because of their sturdiness, meaning they don't rattle at all, the only problem I have had with it is it takes a little more floor space up than your average free standing wheel, but if the cage is big enough and floor space is maximised by careful placement of objects this tends to be fine. 
I have heard of people not liking them because they don't like the idea of the slightly tilted angle of the surface the hedgie will be running on. It could be believed to be uncomfortable for the hedgie and cause them to have to adopt an unnatural running position. But, I have not found an issue with this, as both my hedgies run on their flying saucer wheels happily and do not seem to have any problems running super fast on the slightly tilted surface. Overall, i love the quietness and sturdiness of these wheels, never once has it fallen over or made a bump in the night like I find almost all upright wheels do. 

Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 

I was thinking if the HH does climb then I could put something over the bars. Or buy something else. I really preferred this cage as its 122cm long, so a little more room for him.

Thanks again for the advice on the wheel. I have a little while to decide on which wheel to use.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i too would go flying saucer...
my two have them and they are good....


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hiya,*
*I prefere the flying saucers as the hedgehog doesn't have to arch its back like it would on most other wheels, but each to their own ideas??*
*If you want more room then a viv is the way to go, just put a few extra vents in or refub an old one with mesh doors. *

*Best wishes,*
*Laura.*


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses, 

The flying saucers seem to be winning the race


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tinks has got a flying saucer in hers and although i do like it, it can be a pain as i can hear it vibrating / rattling downstairs when she's giving it some


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thats such a cute name for a hog...

tinks...
yeah sometimes you can hear them rattling! but if you can get them balanced they work like a dream and as lozza says... better for their backs!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Off topic, but how did you win the cage?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Meko said:


> Tinks has got a flying saucer in hers and although i do like it, it can be a pain as i can hear it vibrating / rattling downstairs when she's giving it some





Rach1 said:


> thats such a cute name for a hog...
> 
> tinks...
> yeah sometimes you can hear them rattling! but if you can get them balanced they work like a dream and as lozza says... better for their backs!


 
*Yes the spinners may be silent but the 'tap tap tap' of little nails on plastic aint ever gonna be silent!! :lol2:*
*But that would be regardless of whatever wheel you have got! *


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Devi said:


> Off topic, but how did you win the cage?


probably eBay



Lozza.Bella said:


> *Yes the spinners may be silent but the 'tap tap tap' of little nails on plastic aint ever gonna be silent!! :lol2:*
> *But that would be regardless of whatever wheel you have got! *



it's not a tapping of nails, Tinks is in a plastic critter jobbie on a wooden computer table on laminate floors so it vibrates


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Two of mine have flying saucers and one has a conventional wheel... the flying saucers are quieter.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

My hedgie started off with a silent spinner as I had a few 12" ones for syrian litters, but I found he would push it about the viv until it was in a corner and id get woken in the middle of the night cause it was bashing/scraping the viv walls. Or he tried to bury under it :bash: I got him a 12" silent spinner and I see him spending more time asleep on it than running on it (I think he stops when I turn the light and looks at me innocently :flrt It also gives him more floorspace.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> My hedgie started off with a silent spinner as I had a few 12" ones for syrian litters, but I found *he would push it about the viv until it was in a corner and id get woken in the middle of the night cause it was bashing/scraping the viv walls*. Or he tried to bury under it :bash: I got him a 12" silent spinner and I see him spending more time asleep on it than running on it (I think he stops when I turn the light and looks at me innocently :flrt It also gives him more floorspace.


Haha my Roscoe does this as well


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I got it for 51 pound with free postage.

Do you guys think I will need to take the second level out as I read they have poor eye sight?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

iss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got it for 51 pound with free postage.
> 
> Do you guys think I will need to take the second level out as I read they have poor eye sight?


I would, its a good size without the ledge, also without it the hoggie wont be able to get to the bars with ease so much less risk of it trying to climb and getting stuck/hurting himself


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

just thought Id ask a few other questions here too:

do you think a hh would like this: 
Living World Teach N Treat 3 Games in 1 Small Animal Toys for Sale

also, while I was in the pet shop, I saw 'fruity minerals'. It says 'essential salts to help keep your pet healthy'. Would I need this?

This may be a stupid question, but I also saw 'flower mix' (for reptiles) would this be something I could give my hh for a variety in his diet?

Any information would be great, 
Thanks


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

iss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just thought Id ask a few other questions here too:
> 
> ...


and you will love having a hedgie i have 9 at the min


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

yes! your info really helps. thank you


----------

